# Buy cheap tires or good ones for rideshare?



## DontGoToPaterson (Mar 15, 2019)

Need new tires thoughs?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Goto Walmart
They fix flats, honor warrantee
and have good prices


----------



## Ttown Driver (Sep 24, 2019)

Good & Bad - I bought a set of Solar brand from ChinaMart.
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Solar-4XS-Plus-215-60R16-95-H-Tire/477163006I had to buy them online and ship to the store - about $70 per tire -they've actually gone down- but of course installation etc bumped it up.
No complaints about the tires. and in fact I got cuts and bumps on sidewalls and road warranty covered 2 new tires.
And when I can stand it, I go there for an oil change & have them rotate the tires so they've held up well.
This is the first time I've really taken care of my tires and SMH - it does make a difference.
Cons - When I had to replace the two damaged tires, I had to go online buy new ones and then take them there where they give me a refund. That and how long it takes for service - figure out what a couple of hours of your time is worth.
So if anything, check around local tire stores but I wouldn't be afraid of brands you aren't familiar with.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Do not buy Chinese tires!


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

depends on the brand tire. some cheap tires will get 40k miles others 12k. 
you should of posted your make model and tire size i know tires worked 22 years in the industry
edit some cheap tires are just as good as ones costing double triple great in the snow and rain other cheap ones terrible in the snow rain.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Get a quote from wal mart printed
Go to discount tire, tell them if they beat it you'll get tires there.... plus an extra 10% if you're a veteran


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Whichever you go with be safe and remove all Uber and Lyft stickers any time you go into get tires. 
They will happily sell you a warranty but most likely will not honor it if you keep your stickers on.


----------



## Ttown Driver (Sep 24, 2019)

Iann said:


> Whichever you go with be safe and remove all Uber and Lyft stickers any time you go into get tires.
> They will happily sell you a warranty but most likely will not honor it if you keep your stickers on.


Not sure where you live, but at least where I live, you are giving walmart tire dept employees WAAAAY too much credit in the interest & give a damn department.


----------



## BogusServiceAnimal (Oct 28, 2019)

I also recommend walmart. Shoot for a 50,000-60,000 warranty at the lowest price. If your area is known for nails and such, I recommend wider grooves, as they are less likely to draw the object into the tread.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

My mother-in-law needed tires for her vehicle, and she is on a tight budget. I went to Sam's Club, bought four tires, had them mounted, and she was delighted. She stopped driving in October (she is 96) and gave the vehicle to my son, who says he has better traction in the Minnesota snow with these tires than on his other two cars. I wish I could remember which brand, but it was a major name - Goodyear, I think. Very reasonably priced.

I paid much more for Firestones on my rideshare car.


----------



## BogusServiceAnimal (Oct 28, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> Get a quote from wal mart printed
> Go to discount tire, tell them if they beat it you'll get tires there.... plus an extra 10% if you're a veteran


I also like this option if Walmart is an inconvenient location for you.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

BogusServiceAnimal said:


> I also like this option if Walmart is an inconvenient location for you.


Discount will beat their price 100% of the time... it's the most cost effective


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

I got some slick ass Continentals at Discount Tires last time! $790 out the door. Some pals convinced me to get the “best.” Lasted 1 year. After that, picked up some no-names at a low rent tire shop, $360 out. Still going strong at a year and a half! Lesson learned.


----------



## BogusServiceAnimal (Oct 28, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> Discount will beat their price 100% of the time... it's the most cost effective


Who ever said Juggalos are good for nothing! Thanks for the tip and the next Mickey's is on me.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

BogusServiceAnimal said:


> Who ever said Juggalos are good for nothing! Thanks for the tip and the next Mickey's is on me.


Whoop whoop


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

I only buy good tires.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Gilby said:


> My mother-in-law needed tires for her vehicle, and she is on a tight budget. I went to Sam's Club, bought four tires, had them mounted, and she was delighted. She stopped driving in October (she is 96) and gave the vehicle to my son, who says he has better traction in the Minnesota snow with these tires than on his other two cars. I wish I could remember which brand, but it was a major name - Goodyear, I think. Very reasonably priced.
> 
> I paid much more for Firestones on my rideshare car.


God bless her.
&#128591;&#128526;&#128591;


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TPAMB said:


> Do not buy Chinese tires!


Chineese Tires are No Good !

Avoid Kar Pow brand made in Communist China !


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Michelin Defender. The 90k michelin lasted for 105k miles. 

If you cant swing that price, used tires until you can buy them.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Stay away from Les Schwab, bunch of scammy shysters.
Oh yeah, stay away from Jiffy Lube also when in need of lube. Another brand of scammy shysters.


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

You guys that say Walmart arent shopping around. Many local places, including tire chains will beat their price.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

I buy used tires and except for the one that was cut when I ran over something on I-75 I’ve been getting 30k to 35k miles out of them

I have 20 inch wheels. New tires are significantly more expensive for me than the guys that drive little cars (over $200/ tire) so so if I get as little as 20k miles out of them, it’s cheaper for me then new tires


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

My used car came with cheap tires with 50-60% tread.
LOUD. Could not stand them!

Bought great 80 % used tires for $140 8 months ago. Love them.


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

Tire rack has good prices and will ship free to local installers, usually with extra rebates for installation. The local guys will usually price match so check with them first and quote tire racks price.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Cooper tires at pepboys under $400 installed


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

oldfart said:


> I buy used tires and except for the one that was cut when I ran over something on I-75 I've been getting 30k to 35k miles out of them
> 
> I have 20 inch wheels. New tires are significantly more expensive for me than the guys that drive little cars (over $200/ tire) so so if I get as little as 20k miles out of them, it's cheaper for me then new tires


20s suck, look nice but suck. I miss the 14" lightweight 3 piece lo pros I had on my 94' Jetta 2L, new blizzaks were only $40 &#128526;


----------



## Ttown Driver (Sep 24, 2019)

amazinghl said:


> I only buy good tires.


You probably need to expound on that statement.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Pirelli P7. Lasted 115,000 miles on the rear and 80,000 on the front - I don't rotate tyres. 

Don't buy cheap tyres. There's no reduction on the mounting & balance cost for cheap tyres, they last about 1/3 as long and will make your car handle like shit.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Ttown Driver said:


> You probably need to expound on that statement.


OP's question was


> *Buy cheap tires or good ones for rideshare?*


So, I answered "I only buy good tires."

If OP gave make/mode/size of tires to choose from, my answer would be different.


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

I recommend you buy cheap tires so there’s one less driver on the road in 20000 miles


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

I only buy two type of tires 

All season - Continental ExtremeContact DWS06 
Snow - Bridgestone Blizzaks WS80

The WS90's are out now so I'll try those once the WS80's wear out. I have the snow's on a separate set of wheels and swap them out when we're expecting snow. The Conit's are good in light snow so the Blizzaks only go on when things are going to get hairy.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Nice that this thread produces a consensus.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Everyone has their preferences, for my Santa Fe Sport I like the Scorpion Verde All Season Plus 65,000 mile warranty. Quiet, smooth, seems to handle road conditions in my area just fine. I have used these tire on another similar vehicle and easily get 100,000+ miles. Driving style and road conditions play a lot into what you get out of your tires. I am pretty easy on the gas and on the brakes, this generally translates into easy on the tires. Road conditions in my area are pretty good which also helps.


----------



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

i buy used tires they are good and like 50 percent cheaper but make sure they are around 75 or so tread left and not involved in a accident or ever patched or otherwise repaired for best value


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

oldfart said:


> I buy used tires and except for the one that was cut when I ran over something on I-75 I've been getting 30k to 35k miles out of them
> 
> I have 20 inch wheels. New tires are significantly more expensive for me than the guys that drive little cars (over $200/ tire) so so if I get as little as 20k miles out of them, it's cheaper for me then new tires


A used steel wheels costs about $25. Get a set of steel wheels and hubcaps next time you need tires. Can get 75$ tires for 16-17 inch wheels.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Pirelli P7. Lasted 115,000 miles on the rear and 80,000 on the front - I don't rotate tyres.
> 
> Don't buy cheap tyres. There's no reduction on the mounting & balance cost for cheap tyres, they last about 1/3 as long and will make your car handle like shit.


The problem is people buying cheap tires instead of affordable good tires.

I had a tire trend back in November with a lot of good recommendations at an affordable price.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Hmm.. I'm going to be trusting my life to a vehicle 8 hours a day on roads with stupid drivers doing stupid stuff in front of me, often in scary nehborhoods... Should I buy cheap tires with less traction, stability and reliability?
Lemme think on that a second,,


----------



## Timbrr (Mar 1, 2019)

I'm in the good tires boat. Tires really are the single most important part of your car. Better tires may cost more, but they'll last longer if you rotate properly, and keep you safer.

Cheap tires == "I don't have a condom but this ziplock bag should work."



Mtbsrfun said:


> Tire rack has good prices and will ship free to local installers, usually with extra rebates for installation. The local guys will usually price match so check with them first and quote tire racks price.


Most of the locals are buying wholesale from tire rack anyway..


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

oldfart said:


> I buy used tires and except for the one that was cut when I ran over something on I-75 I've been getting 30k to 35k miles out of them
> 
> I have 20 inch wheels. New tires are significantly more expensive for me than the guys that drive little cars (over $200/ tire) so so if I get as little as 20k miles out of them, it's cheaper for me then new tires


Mine are 19 inch... they are not that bad


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Walmart.com lowest prices.... Check out LIONHART LH5's that what I'm rolling on the BMW.... PAID $87 A PIECE AND THEY RIDE GREAT... at that price I can replace them three times and still spend less than I would have on a high-mileage rated Toyo proxes or something like that or eagle.., and as much as we drive I'd rather do that anyway so I have more tread to deal with rain and everything else a long rated tire ... that's a 65,000 miles or higher it's still going to have tread wear if I replace my tires multiple times in a row with these cheaper tires I'll always have a good tread pattern the rated at 35 to 40,000 miles either way which is still a great tread wear...

Sadly I ran over something driving today and came out to one of them being flat this evening can of Fix-A-Flat later and I was back on the road going tomorrow to have it officially patched


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Dekero said:


> Walmart.com lowest prices.... Check out LIONHART LH5's that what I'm rolling on the BMW.... PAID $87 A PIECE AND THEY RIDE GREAT... at that price I can replace them three times and still spend less than I would have on a high-mileage rated Toyo proxes or something like that or eagle.., and as much as we drive I'd rather do that anyway so I have more tread to deal with rain and everything else a long rated tire ... that's a 65,000 miles or higher it's still going to have tread wear if I replace my tires multiple times in a row with these cheaper tires I'll always have a good tread pattern the rated at 35 to 40,000 miles either way which is still a great tread wear...
> 
> Sadly I ran over something driving today and came out to one of them being flat this evening can of Fix-A-Flat later and I was back on the road going tomorrow to have it officially patched
> 
> View attachment 402764


They do not have the lowest prices


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> They do not have the lowest prices


Well that was a complete factless based sentence that wasted my time having to read it. Considering I just ordered 4 new tires this morning 102y rated 245/45/R19 performance tires for less than $320 shipped to my door... You hereby stand corrected. If you can beat those prices anywhere other than eBay which is lackluster at best quality. Then I'll stand by my first statement WALMART.COM is cheap as hell.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Dekero said:


> Well that was a complete factless based sentence that wasted my time having to read it. Considering I just ordered 4 new tires this morning 102y rated 245/45/R19 performance tires for less than $320 shipped to my door... You hereby stand corrected. If you can beat those prices anywhere other than eBay which is lackluster at best quality. Then I'll stand by my first statement WALMART.COM is cheap as hell.


Good luck with the warranty from ebay...o waitv there's not one

As stated discount will beat wal mart 100% of the time... my tires are close to the same size...I paid $318 with the warranty for 4... free rotations and balancing... please ask your ebay seller if they offer that lol


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> Good luck with the warranty from ebay...o waitv there's not one
> 
> As stated discount will beat wal mart 100% of the time... my tires are close to the same size...I paid $318 with the warranty for 4... free rotations and balancing... please ask your ebay seller if they offer that lol


Next time read the post.. I clearly did not say I bought them on eBay... I got them at Walmart. I noted how you omitted your tire size... Hell I can buy 16 and 17" tires for $200-300 a set damn near anywhere... Price a 245/45/19.. they start at 120+ each... on discounts site... They are not that hot.... And they love to fight u on a price match.. to hell w that..

Whatever keep shopping at discount if you liked them... I'll stick with Walmart.com.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Dekero said:


> Next time read the post.. I clearly did not say I bought them on eBay... I got them at Walmart. I noted how you omitted your tire size... Hell I can buy 16 and 17" tires for $200-300 a set damn near anywhere... Price a 245/45/19.. they start at 120+ each... on discounts site... They are not that hot.... And they love to fight u on a price match.. to hell w that..
> 
> Whatever keep shopping at discount if you liked them... I'll stick with Walmart.com.


I've never even had a debate with them.... and no, there was no debate on size... my car has 19s as well


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> I've never even had a debate with them.... and no, there was no debate on size... my car has 19s as well


And yet here again.... No size...

HERE ILL.MAKE IT EASIER FOR YOU...

WHAT DAMN SIZE TIRES DID YOU BUY? OH PLEASE TELL....

Wait nm I forgot your a cop. They were just trying to kiss your ass... No wonder you love em...


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Dekero said:


> And yet here again.... No size...
> 
> HERE ILL.MAKE IT EASIER FOR YOU...
> 
> ...


For fawkes sake its as 2013 Acadia... I'm trying you help you not argue with you... it's your money to waste


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> For fawkes sake its as 2013 Acadia... I'm trying you help you not argue with you... it's your money to waste


For ****s sake this is now the 5th responding post you've sent... And yet still you can't read.. and list a damn size...

It scares me that you own a gun..have you always been this evasive in your answers or is that something being a POS cop has taught you?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Dekero said:


> For @@@@s sake this is now the 5th responding post you've sent... And yet still you can't read.. and list a damn size...
> 
> It scares me that you own a gun..have you always been this evasive in your answers or is that something being a POS cop has taught you?


I own many guns ty... Google it thanks for playing


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> I own many guns ty... Google it thanks for playing
> [/QUOT
> 
> This is where I would normally call you an onry donkey... But the kids frown on that so here... I found a family portrait from your younger days. .


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

I'm honestly proud of you.... soon you'll be a man...btw all lives matter


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

DontGoToPaterson said:


> Need new tires thoughs?





Uber's Guber said:


> Stay away from Les Schwab, bunch of scammy shysters.
> Oh yeah, stay away from Jiffy Lube also when in need of lube. Another brand of scammy shysters.


There's a company called budget tire center out of Michigan that sells tires cheaper than any company I could find on the web


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> I'm honestly proud of you.... soon you'll be a man...btw all lives matter


Yep... All from behind a thin blue line...

But hey we're not discussing gangs here are we....


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Dekero said:


> Yep... All from behind a thin blue line...
> 
> But hey we're not discussing gangs here are we....


What the are you talking about


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> What the are you talking about


Hey GOOGLE IT


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Found it


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Nope wrong again... Here in your breathers between beating drivers down to cuff them... You can share this with your gang members for educational purposes...

https://www.change.org/p/united-sta...e-form-police-uniforms-vehicles-and-buildings


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

DontGoToPaterson said:


> Need new tires thoughs?


Buy the highest quality you can afford. The lump of metal they move could be cheap but the tires are all about safety, and comfort. In rideshare we face issues. Hills, bumps, rain or snow, places we turn, and times we brake. They are all affected by the tires. If you go to America's Tires they can give you their warranty and tire maintenance. They only do tires. I got my Yokahama tires there as well as maintenance and replacement for a flat from a killer pothole. You need a high rated tire.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

I've been using Big-O-Tires here in Utah. A McD, Subway and philly cheese stake shop all within walking. By time I eat my lunch, they have the tires rotated, patched, or whatever else I have needed done. With the free rotation, patching and other warranty it's worked well. Cheapest? Not sure but they are in the ball park and it's very convenient location for me.

Snow tires picked up form Sam's Club as they had the best price. They still had me out the door under $400.


----------



## Ttown Driver (Sep 24, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Walmart.com lowest prices.... Check out LIONHART LH5's that what I'm rolling on the BMW.... PAID $87 A PIECE AND THEY RIDE GREAT... at that price I can replace them three times and still spend less than I would have on a high-mileage rated Toyo proxes or something like that or eagle.., and as much as we drive I'd rather do that anyway so I have more tread to deal with rain and everything else a long rated tire ... that's a 65,000 miles or higher it's still going to have tread wear if I replace my tires multiple times in a row with these cheaper tires I'll always have a good tread pattern the rated at 35 to 40,000 miles either way which is still a great tread wear...
> 
> Sadly I ran over something driving today and came out to one of them being flat this evening can of Fix-A-Flat later and I was back on the road going tomorrow to have it officially patched
> 
> View attachment 402764


just a note. Adding Fix-A-Flat will void a Wal-Mart road hazard warranty.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

For pax safety and yours, buy good tires.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Ttown Driver said:


> just a note. Adding Fix-A-Flat will void a Wal-Mart road hazard warranty.


As well as discount


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Buy during July 4th, Labor Day and other special days. You will get 60-100$ off from the manufacturer. Pay it and leave it in the layaway. Open up a Discount credit card during holidays, you will get 0% interest for 6 months+ 100$ off on the tires.


----------



## Dome (Feb 10, 2019)

High mileage warranty tires 65,000+ will last longer (louder potential ride due to tougher rubber).


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

If you add fix a flat the tire repair guy will swear at you and crap in your trunk


----------

